# Inca in the snow



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Some pictures of one of Inca's first off-lead walks, and in the snow too! We just went through one of the fields at the stables as the horses were in because of the temperature and weather. Absolutely loved it, she just bulleted around everywhere and then first time EVER off-lead at the stables and the other puppy is Holly (another black labrador) that is only one week older than Inca :smile5:


----------



## nic101 (Jun 8, 2009)

looks like they had fun 

:lol:


----------



## Lycaeus (Dec 20, 2009)

Hehe! Dont you just loves seeing dogs enjoying the snow! x


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Cute cute cute!


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

Great pics, looks like they had a great time.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Happy Puppies  x


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2009)

Awww! Sweeet


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

Lovely photos, looks like Inca was enjoying herself!!!


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

Aww looks like she was really enjoying herself


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

_awww fab piccies !! they had alot of fun eh _


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

_lovely pics..._


----------

